# Donkey registerys?



## SaddleTrail (Jul 23, 2010)

Since my Jasper is a rescue basically, and a small standard is there a possibility to have him registered?

I know nothing of his background, who sire and dam are at all. Not really even sure he is 6 years old but was interested in registering. Why? Heck I don't know just thought about it and was wondering if possible.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Oct 4, 2010)

IF HE IS A GELDING GO TO LOVELONGEARS.COM. MY BOYS ARE REGISTERED AND I KNOW VERY LITTLE ABOUT BOTH. JUST CHECK OUT THE WEB SITE. A LOT OF INFORMATION WORTH WHILE.


----------

